
Show HN: QA Website for requesting and voting on programming tutorials - tonechild
https://wanted-tuts.com
======
LifeQuestioner
Nice idea!

~~~
tonechild
Thanks! I just pushed an update that persist request form data so if you are
not logged in you don't lose everything.

